# Matagorda Offshore 7.16.22



## Topshelffishing.com (9 mo ago)

Fat kings today with some hitting the "truth scale" at 20 lbs. Also picked up a wahoo along with snapper limits. Quick trip as the bite was hot everywhere we went. Came in 3 hours early with happy customers.
Water looks amazing offshore. Nearshore, its pretty kingfish green and the blue water is not far out. BTW you really got to admire the colors of a freshly caught wahoo.





















Topshelffishing.com


----------

